# Come visit Paradox! (Gates closed)



## Zander (May 25, 2020)

*




COME VISIT PARADOX!*
While my town is still kind of a WIP, I welcome visitors to come in and look around.

I am open for any feedback you have, so if ya have something to say, please do so.


*RULES:*

IF SOMEONE IS COMING OR GOING, CLOSE OUT YOUR WINDOW.
Only leave via the airport. Do not use the "-" button.

_Do_:
Have fun
Explore
Visit my house
Talk to the villagers
Shake some trees
Pick any fruit you like
Shop
Water Flowers
PLEASE leave a message on the bulletin board


_Do Not_:
Do not run near flowers
Do not pick flowers
Do not pick-up any "junk" items I have on the island. 
Do not pick up any items I have in stalls.


*CURRENT DODO CODE:*
nh7sy

*Native Fruit:*
Peaches

*Current Crafting:*
Zucker - Zen-Style Stone

*Current Turnip Prices:*
96

*Visitor:*
NA


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2020)

I will be coming by for a visit. Want to see other islands.


----------



## thanat0aster (May 25, 2020)

I'll stop by, I always water some flowers if people want.


----------



## Zander (May 25, 2020)

Nooks will be open for the next 45ish mins.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

Closing up for the night!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2020)

Very nice island. I can't wait to see what it looks like when you are done. How many hours do you have in it?


----------



## Zander (May 25, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> Very nice island. I can't wait to see what it looks like when you are done. How many hours do you have in it?


260 right now


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

Gates are open


----------



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

Hii are you currently looking for something in particular that you want to catalog?


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii are you currently looking for something in particular that you want to catalog?


not really.  lol.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 26, 2020)

omw! I'm in the mood to wander and get island ideas...


----------



## NewXpl0r3r (May 26, 2020)

On my way!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



NewXpl0r3r said:


> On my way!


Oh says there was an error, I’ll try again


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 26, 2020)

NewXpl0r3r said:


> On my way!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> ...



Same on my end.


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

Someone's internet crashed.  New DODO is 9LQ0B


----------



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

Zander said:


> Someone's internet crashed.  New DODO is 9LQ0B


Hii, I just tried the new code and it has an error


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii, I just tried the new code and it has an error


Someone was on their way.  try again


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 26, 2020)

Left a few DIY where everyone else was leaving them, tysm for letting me visit!


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

Callin it a night!  thanks everyone.  Seeya tomorrow!


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

open!


----------



## Muyho (May 26, 2020)

From what I can tell from the map, the paths are clean and organized. I want to check out the tiny waterfall in the top right corner. Curious to see what's laid out behind the museum


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

I will be coming is the dodo code the same?


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> I will be coming is the dodo code the same?


Yup!  If you get an error, just try again.  Someone may be coming or going


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

Ok tysm


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

It just started raining!


----------



## cheezu (May 26, 2020)

I'd love to come. are you stores still open?


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

If someone is trying to come or go, close your windows!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



cheezu said:


> I'd love to come. are you stores still open?


Yup!  The 3 main items at Nook's are gone, but everything else is good to go


----------



## cheezu (May 26, 2020)

Zander said:


> If someone is trying to come or go, close your windows!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> ...


I'll be coming for a while to check Able's.
I'm Ellie from Tippervale.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

The dodo code isn't working.


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I'll be coming for a while to check Able's.
> I'm Ellie from Tippervale.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> ...


Because people are coming/going....or not closing their windows.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

Update:  Reneigh is now crafting


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

closing gates!


----------



## Zander (May 27, 2020)

gates open!


----------



## Zander (May 28, 2020)

open!


----------



## xMartin (May 28, 2020)

omw


----------



## Zander (May 28, 2020)

xMartin said:


> omw ☺


Still coming?


----------



## xMartin (May 28, 2020)

Yeah, was ready to come but had to do something IRL. On the plane now...


----------



## Zander (May 28, 2020)

Imma go grab some noms really fast, but will keep island open while I get my food.


----------



## Polilla (May 28, 2020)

I would love to visit, will water your flowers


----------



## Zander (May 28, 2020)

closing!


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2020)

open


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2020)

Kurokosworth said:


> I'd like to visit


come on down!


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2020)

Need to toss switch on charger!  Will reopen tomorrow!


----------



## Zander (Jun 3, 2020)

open!

Be mindful of the junk near Nook's. Im trying to catch flies.


----------



## justina (Jun 3, 2020)

I will be coming over to visit


----------



## Zander (Jun 5, 2020)

Gate Open!


----------

